# Ruger LCP .380 $195 at cabelas



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

Well I bought a pocket pistol yesterday. I been looking at a few recently wanting something smaller than my EDC MP shield mostly for summer time when I'm in shorts and tee shirt. 
Anyway this worked out well the pistol is on sale until 10/10/16 for $219.99 and if you apply for a cabela's visa you get $25 off and that took 10 minutes, plus I had a $25 gift card from one of my kids that I've been sitting on for years so I got it for $170 which I was happy with that.

I don't have it yet as it is back ordered, but I have shot my SIL's maybe 30 rounds and I can hit a put 6 on a paper plate at 10 yards.
I know the sights need work and need the extension mag I thing I'll be happy with it. 
If you are considering one now might be the time.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Been thinking about one of those myself


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

They work VERY well in a pocket, been carrying one since 2009 

I often carry something in addition, but the LCP is always there when legal to do so.

Buffalo Bore .380 100 grain hardcast flatnose and Wolff recoil springs.

It's no safe queen or range gun, but when you absolutely have to try to stop a threat, it's there and ready.


----------



## Drizler (Jun 16, 2002)

I absolutely love my LCP Custom. The trigger reminds me of double action revolver but without the fat cylinder. In a Desantis holster it looks just like a smart phone or wallet in my front pocket. Mine has never jammed once in a couple hundred rounds and the kick with this tiny critter isn't bad at all. I'd say it's about the same as a heavily loaded 357. The regular Desantis holster I have carries one issue. It seems to like to come right out with the gun. If I was getting another I would get the model with the spare magazine spur. It looks like it would snag your pocket better and tend not to come out as easily when you pull the gun quickly.
Notice too that these things sold so well that Ruger just came out with a LCP2 model. It looks a lot like a small S&W with a Glock trigger. I don't know how much I would like that trigger really. Personally I wouldn't want a loaded Glock in my pocket even in a holster while with my LCP I don't give it a second thought. It sits half cocked with the trigger pulling it the rest of the way until it fires. I see it as perfect for it's intended use.








I always hear that 380 isn't enough but those LCP's sure do sell. I believe it's Rugers best selling gun the last few years so someone is buying them. With the new version coming out there may well be better deals on the old style down the road.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Love the LCP and have been carrying it for year, I forget it's even in my pocket at times. Excellent hiking equipment. I also have a Body Guard and it never goes to town....two thumbs up Ruger. Topside


----------



## Pistachio (Dec 10, 2016)

Just FYI. I fired my Ruger .380 LCP at a plastic barrel to make a drain hole. About four feet away. The bullet bounced back and hit me in the leg. Left a small dent in the barrel and not even a bruise on my leg.

Later someone accidentally shot me in the bare heel from about twenty feet. That one did leave a bruise but didn't break the skin.

I am a pretty good shot. 50 years of shooting experience. But I cannot hit anything accurately with it over ten feet without careful aim, breath control and trigger squeeze which you won't have time for in combat.

Definitely would not trust it to save me or anyone else.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

Pistachio said:


> Just FYI. I fired my Ruger .380 LCP at a plastic barrel to make a drain hole. About four feet away. The bullet bounced back and hit me in the leg. Left a small dent in the barrel and not even a bruise on my leg.
> 
> Later someone accidentally shot me in the bare heel from about twenty feet. That one did leave a bruise but didn't break the skin.
> 
> ...


 I find that hard to believe, were you using FMJ or HP rounds? I am going to try that myself, I have some plastic barrels in the barn. 

I can put 5 rounds on a 9" paper plate at 10 ft. and through 7/16 thick plywood with FMJ rounds. Haven't shot at a target with the HP's yet.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Pistachio said:


> Just FYI. I fired my Ruger .380 LCP at a plastic barrel to make a drain hole. About four feet away. The bullet bounced back and hit me in the leg. Left a small dent in the barrel and not even a bruise on my leg.
> 
> Later someone accidentally shot me in the bare heel from about twenty feet. That one did leave a bruise but didn't break the skin.
> 
> ...


It's not the weapon, it's the ammo....


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I might by the plastic barrel part but I have seen plastic barrels so some interesting things , seen a guy shoot into the barrel near the side and the bullet spun around inside the barrel 

but are you really saying some one accidentally shot you directly from 20 feet away in the bare foot , not shot the ground under your foot or ricocheted and it didn't break the skin if this is true 
first you are probably the luckiest person ever 
second you need to stop hanging around people who shoot you or your luck will run out 
third whether it was bad ammo or a incredibly loose barrel NO ONE should expect those results to be the same ever again 

a 380 will absolutely go through an 1 1/2 of pine board

now what a 380 won't do is knock over the steel popper plates we use in pistol league when someone brings a 380 usually a first timer who has only that but wants to try we make sure to paint the plate before they run so we can see if they go the hit or not


----------



## Pistachio (Dec 10, 2016)

It was fmj. I thought the lcp would be a good weapon for my wife but after walking away after being shot I sold it and got her a compact 9 mm. 

I should have known better because I've investigated several .380 shootings. Never a .380 homicide. None of the shootings were farther than six feet. Most were soft tissue injuries with very little penetration. One was a suicide attempt. The bullet entered above the ear, traveled between the scalp and skull and exited the other side.

IMO the lcp is a toy.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Looks like the 380 was number 5 for killing cops.
https://ucr.fbi.gov/leoka/2013/tabl..._firearm_and_size_of_ammunition_2004-2013.xls

Shot placement. Unless you had a bad batch of ammo or a bad batch of reloads I highly doubt you took one directly in the heel and walked away! I have killed numerous hogs with a 380 at 15-20 yards and they were dead right there.


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

Load anything with FMJ or a .38 round nose and it sucks. Use REAL SD ammo and learn to shoot.

Willing to let somebody shoot you with a .380 , "the toy"?

Probably not, you seem to be a troll and will no longer be engaged.


----------



## Pistachio (Dec 10, 2016)

I don't care whether you guys believe me or not. I have nothing to prove to you. My only reason for replying was to provide some real world examples as to why I think the lcp is a very bad choice for self defense and perhaps help others choose. If you can't accept this as fair criticism of the weapon, if somehow you take it as an affront to your world view, I'm not here for your needs. If you can't evaluate the information without resorting to calling me a liar, skip my comments and press on. 

To other readers who don't already know it all I advise you choose a different weapon if the purpose is self defense. There are several concealable handguns in 9mm, 10mm and 45 that are much more effective than the lcp. If however the purpose is to play with a pocket gun, play away.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

I believe you, but is it at least safe to say that the guy who shot you in the foot is at least permanently off your shooting-buddies list?

Dang.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

I have an LCP but I seldom carry it any more. It's a great size for a CCW, especially for a woman, but my opinion of the .380 caliber for self defense after encountering a raccoon one night caused me to re-evaluate the .380 as a defensive caliber. After emptying the mag in the animals upper torso, it ran away. And before anyone can ask, yes, I am positive that I placed each shot at a distance of 2-3 feet into the raccoon's chest cavity. Don't get me wrong. My LCP is dependable and comfortable to carry. IMHO if you are carrying one, make sure that you are using the hottest ammo you can find and as often said, it's all about shot placement.

I now carry a Kal Tec PF9 and switch between it and my S&W Airweight. Over the weekend I had the pleasure of checking out the Ruger LCR in 38/357 DAO at a local gun show. The revolver felt great in my small hand and the trigger pull was reasonable and crisp. If ever a revolver tempted me to go hammerless, this is the one.

My LCP has been dependable, tho. My husband has one that kept dropping the mag but a factory update on both of ours solved the problem. Would I want to get shot with one? Gracious no. If I was being accosted by a Sumo Wrestler, would the LCP save my backside? Well, once again it is all about placement. As my husband just said, having an LCP in your pocket is better than a sharp stick if you are in a life or death situation. There are better guns out there for self defense but there are also worse. It's all a matter of personal taste.

Be safe everyone......and no, I'm not a troll.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

deleted by badlander. Double post...sorry.


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

Pistachio said:


> I don't care whether you guys believe me or not. I have nothing to prove to you. My only reason for replying was to provide some real world examples as to why I think the lcp is a very bad choice for self defense and perhaps help others choose. If you can't accept this as fair criticism of the weapon, if somehow you take it as an affront to your world view, I'm not here for your needs. If you can't evaluate the information without resorting to calling me a liar, skip my comments and press on.
> 
> To other readers who don't already know it all I advise you choose a different weapon if the purpose is self defense. There are several concealable handguns in 9mm, 10mm and 45 that are much more effective than the lcp. If however the purpose is to play with a pocket gun, play away.


So is it yes or no? 

There is NO perfect SD handgun round, as always, SHOT PLACEMENT is KING.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

raccoon are tougher than they look thier heart and lungs are also practically in their neck they are like pigs the back edge of the lungs is still basically covered by the shoulder most of us think about deer who have lungs back to 4-6 inches behind the shoulder.

they are just tough same with possum 

bullet choice also matters a lot 

there are 3 types of stop 
A. the physiological stop a 22 short would work for this , you shot them they hurt they stop not wanting to be shot any more 

B. the physical stop the person shot just runs out of blood the hydraulic fluid of life . you need a hole that will leak well enough and the time for it to leak an it can take many minutes most of the time if reached in time these people may live if the ambulance isn't to slow.

C. central nervous system hit the hit must be deep enough to break or shock the nerviness system. it's the only sure stop but also the hardest to get


----------

